# Easton Ascent II vs. Mavic K SL's



## singletrak (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm bulilding my new road bike and need a wheelset. I'm on the fence between Ascent II's and K SL's. I'm trying to find a balance between cost, weight and strength ( who isn't).
I'm less than 145lbs wet so usually easy on my wheels. I'll be using the set for racing/training although if they're too sweet I can use the CPX33's from my cross bike for training and reserve the hot wheels for racing / weekend whoopass training rides (you know the one, when so and so Cat 1 dude decides to show up and "school" everyone and you want to be prepared). Mavic has a program called MP3 which for $70 provides a no ?'s asked crash warranty on the K's for three years. So factor this in for any reccomendations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

singletrak said:


> I'm bulilding my new road bike and need a wheelset. I'm on the fence between Ascent II's and K SL's. I'm trying to find a balance between cost, weight and strength ( who isn't).
> I'm less than 145lbs wet so usually easy on my wheels. I'll be using the set for racing/training although if they're too sweet I can use the CPX33's from my cross bike for training and reserve the hot wheels for racing / weekend whoopass training rides (you know the one, when so and so Cat 1 dude decides to show up and "school" everyone and you want to be prepared). Mavic has a program called MP3 which for $70 provides a no ?'s asked crash warranty on the K's for three years. So factor this in for any reccomendations. Thanks in advance.


I've enjoyed my Circuits for a couple of years, only needed truing after a crash.

People say Ks are super tough too.

Your choice should probably come down to $ and which looks cooler, both of these wheels are a good compromise between tough and light. Others will soon post that handbuilts will do a similar job for much less money, so that's certainly a good option too.

Silas


----------

